# My Dad's 1951 Schwinn Panther - Project



## atencioee (May 28, 2020)

I completed my Dad's green 1951 Schwinn Panther. 

*Some bike highlights...
-Although the Rocket Ray light is original, it's not painted correctly. However, my Dad likes it like that! As you can see, the top is all chrome and the bottom is light green. The correct color scheme would have coach green top and bottom with chrome trim in the middle and front. 
-Beautifully restored Bob U @bobcycles  seat recovered in vinyl.  
-Best S2 rechrome job I've ever seen. The knurling and stamping was very well preserved like I've never seen with a rechrome.  
-Rare and hard to find USA made Typhoon Cord whitewalls.
-Beautiful bottlecap Schwinn Approved pedals still in the original nickel plating.
-Torrington double butted spokes & long 3/4" nipples
-New Departure Model D rear hub and Schwinn front hub


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2020)

Oh my.......................................that is beyond superb!    And so are your pictures.


----------



## atencioee (May 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my.......................................that is beyond superb!    And so are your pictures. View attachment 1202415



Thanks brother!


----------



## 1817cent (May 28, 2020)

Fantastic!  Very nice!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## Eddieman (May 29, 2020)

WOW! nice job. Panthers rule.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 29, 2020)

Amazing!!  Hope my black and red panther can look this good one day. Did you repaint if so looks great!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2020)

As good as they get !! beautiful.


----------



## DonChristie (May 29, 2020)

Dad must be proud, looks great! We need a pic of him riding it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 29, 2020)

10+


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 4, 2020)

Superb!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful job! Worth every hour you put into it.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 5, 2020)

I love that bike. I dig Panthers, have 2. 2 tone Green, black and red. Great job!!


----------



## atencioee (Aug 5, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I love that bike. I dig Panthers, have 2. 2 tone Green, black and red. Great job!!



That's awesome that you have two...they are beautiful bikes! There's something about those straightbars!


----------

